# PowerShot SX130 IS Firmware 1.0.1.0



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 11, 2010)

```
<p><strong>SX130 IS 1.0.1.0 Firmware Update

<span style="font-weight: normal;">New firmware for the budget superzoom.</span></strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Fixes a phenomenon in which the audio and video get recorded out of sync when shooting movies with the image quality set to high definition (1280×720 pixels).</li>
<li>This phenomenon occurs gradually from the starts of recording and becomes more noticeable as the recording time gets longer.</li>
<li>The longest HD movies this model can record at one time are approximately 10 minutes in length.</li>
<li>This phenomenon occurs only when the image quality is set to HD; it does not occur in the other settings (640×480 pixels or 320×240 pixels)</li>
</ul>
<p><a href="http://www.canon.co.nz/en-NZ/Support-Services/Support-News/Firmware-Updates/SX130IS-Firmware-Update">Download Here</a></p>
<p><em>Thanks Warren</em></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------

